

Ask HN: Isn't it strange that TFOOT must be placed between THEAD and TBODY? - webuiarchitect

In an HTML &#60;table&#62;, the TFOOT element must be placed between THEAD And TBODY. http://htmlhelp.com/reference/html40/tables/tfoot.html. What could be the reason behind this?
======
mooism2
So that if the tbody is set up with its own scroll bar, the initial parts of
the tbody can appear between the thead and the tfoot before the tbody has
finished downloading.

~~~
mdaniel
This was exactly my answer, before I realized that "webuiarchitect" posted the
question 3 times. :-(

------
jsavimbi
Note: <tfoot> must appear before <tbody> within a table, so that a browser can
render the foot before receiving all the rows of data.

^^I saw that on my first google search.

